# White, milky liquid pouring out of sheep's knee! HELP ASAP!



## LFHRMaryland (Oct 3, 2012)

My sheep, the one in the sling talked about in the weak sheep acting lethargic thread developed a swelling in her left knee. It is now pouring a white, milky liquid. What is this?? What should I be doing? Please help! This sheep's health is already very fragile!


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there a cut?  Or did the swelling just split the skin?  Is there a smell to the fluid?  Can you post a pic of the situation?


----------



## LFHRMaryland (Oct 3, 2012)

There does not seem to be a smell. I think the swelling is what opened the skin, but it's hard to tell if she didn't open it falling down since she has a lot of trouble keeping her balance and does crumple onto the ground.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like infection to me. The knee looks  a little swollen.


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2012)

I would push out (gently squeeze) as much of the fluid out as you can and then pack the area with furazone or at least neosporin.  I'd probably also make sure the animal is on a good broad spectrum antibiotic (if not already) such as oxytetracycline or penicillin.

Best of luck to you


----------



## LFHRMaryland (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for your help and advice. The vet decided to take a culture before we start her on antibiotics since she's not showing any systemic signs and her rumen is already being stressed by the deworming so she wants to make sure we put her on the right antibiotic. For now it's getting wrapped every day with Biozide. Again, thanks for your rapid responses!


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Is her temp still in the normal range?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like an abcess that ruptured. If you can soak her knee in warm epsom salt water it'll help it heal pretty quickly.  Also, antibiotics are good, so hopefully your vet hurries up and gets the answer, but I would think penicillin would be good to try first.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have no good advice at all...this is a new one to me.  But again I have to say that this little love is just so lucky she ended up at your place!!!!  What you are doing for her is so great and I applaud you! Really hope she gets over all her problems and this must be so hard on you!


----------

